# Beautiful red Mercedes-Benz S500 polished and coated with Everglass.



## Alasar

only final photos. sorry. )















curing process








Thanks for watching.


----------



## smcb1

Beautiful colour.


----------



## camerashy

Love the finish and love the motor great job


----------



## Titanium Htail

Oh very nice....


John Tht.


----------



## mikster

Really nice. Love the S class


----------



## alfajim

Looks good


----------



## Summit Detailing

Never seen one in red over here:wave:

Looks sharp:buffer:

Chris


----------



## Andy from Sandy

That's a stunning finish.

Just take it to one of our local supermarkets on a Saturday though...


----------



## Mikesphotaes

The photos make it look anything but red, very shiney though!


----------



## tonyy

Great :thumb:


----------



## Clancy

top work mate

lovely colour


----------



## Alasar

Thanks guys.


----------



## reks

Great result.


----------



## taz007

Very nice s class, has an orange tinge to it. Nice work.


----------



## tightlines

Like the colour doesn't look red at all, good work


----------



## DLGWRX02

Stunning finish there, so nice to not see one in the usual silver or black. But still I'de have one in any colour.lol


----------



## Alasar

Thanks.


----------



## ARTB1400

Impressive


----------



## RicardoB

Lovely finish, looks great under those lights, like a glazed cherry! Great work 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_W

Did someone order extra gloss?!


----------



## TonyH38

That looks superb.


----------



## funkydunk

Nice colour and finish


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Stunning finish!

Not heard of everglass before, did a quick google, looks impressive


----------



## AdamC

Wow that colour is stunning, excellent work on making it look it's best.

Makes such a nice change to see the S class in anything but black or silver.


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Great work and lovely colour - any shots outdoors with natural light?


----------



## sshooie

Stunning colour and finish.


----------



## czm

beautiful


----------

